# Antepartum Manipulation



## CPalmer (Jul 30, 2009)

Our office billed for the antepartum manipulation (59412), fetal NST, and U/S.  The manip is being denied by DSHS.  Advice on how to get paid?


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 30, 2009)

What is the denial reason?


----------

